# High School Football?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I quit fall sports to hunt  not sure if it was the best idea or not.. I would say play. lol, youll probably smoke my schools team


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I've been graduated for a couple years nows, but I would stay and play. Once it's over you never get to play highschool ball again. We had football camp in july and practice started early august.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah i kinda feel the same way you do outdoorsman but my dad says I have the rest of my life to hunt but only a few more years for sports. Its a hard decision for me.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Play no doubt. u can hunt on the weekends while playing... we starting lifting two weeks after school was out. had a 3-4 camps in the summer.. lifted all year round.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

high school ruined football for me. i hated it. we lifted year round and conditioning started a week after school got out in the spring. conditioning and camps all summer and practice started first week of august.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, i have it about the same as you guys, lifting year round. My camp starts monday and it is 4 hours a day, every weekday for three weeks, then a two week break and then two-a-days start. I feel like Im kinda wasting my summer.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

I'm graduated for a long time now, but I would give an arm and a leg for one more year playing football. I wasn't the best and my teams weren't the greatest, but that feeling you get on Friday night under the lights is something you never forget. The deer will still be there next season and the season after.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I could play football. At my school they practice all summer from 7 to 12 and I work all summer and hunt a lot in the fall so I just couldnt make the comitment to play since I dont have time.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im playing this year workouts just startted... i can still hunt we have off some fridays and every weekend. our practices are from 7-12 every mornin


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> high school ruined football for me. i hated it. we lifted year round and conditioning started a week after school got out in the spring. conditioning and camps all summer and practice started first week of august.


Well if you want to get better those are the things that you are going to have to do. It just like archery, you have to practice in the off season so that you are read for the regular season. Practices might seem hard but I would stick it out. Some of my best memories are with all the guys on friday night bus rides to and from the games. And you can't get that Friday night under lights feeling anywhere else.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> high school ruined football for me. i hated it. we lifted year round and conditioning started a week after school got out in the spring. conditioning and camps all summer and practice started first week of august.


thats the great part about highschool football. time spent with teammates in the weight room all summer and building bonds...

to the op...dont quit and regret it down the road. highschool only lasts 4 years and hunting will be there the rest of your life. I was in the same boat when i was younger and dont regret missing some hunting seasons for football...that was teh best part of highschool for me.

plus all the training will help you in archery anyways...build up your muscles and stamina.

i still miss hearing my name announced under the lights on friday nights...its the only time your get to leagally abuse someone.

dang you got me thinking about it all over again now...haha...

good luck in your decision.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my brother played every year since middle school. not playing his senoir year though since the POS people coaches ruined the team and school politics took all the fun out of it. They would start working out while school was still going on, all summer then practice started in august. Plus camps ect... they would go to. He did really like it and man that kid realy nocked the hell out of other players. But at our HS you need to have a popular last name to get as much play time when you get on the varsity team. Plus they only had one play, hand the ball off and run up the middle, EVERY SINGLE PLAY!!!!! never through the ball once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

anyways have fun.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wrestle instead, that is if your school has a wrestling team, I had a blast wrestling in high school.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

thare1774 said:


> Wrestle instead, that is if your school has a wrestling team, I had a blast wrestling in high school.


do both...different seasons...haha...

play as many sports as you can...football, baseball, basketball, track, whatever...be in the band...do something, highschool activities are great and you will remember all the times you had with friends and teammates...

my guys and i are all going to our 10year reunion and everytime we get together we talk about games we played and funny plays that happened...memories to last a lifetime


----------



## girtsguy (Oct 16, 2011)

We've been doing team practices since the second week of june


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

its not that i didnt want to get better. i worked hard and practiced all summer long but no matter how good i was i wouldnt get any playing time. the coaches played kids who were worse than me simply because they may be an inch or 2 taller. i was one of the hardest working kids in practice and one of the best receivers on the team but i wouldnt get much playing time. why should i waste my summer working my butt off just to sit on the bench? thats why i quit.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> its not that i didnt want to get better. i worked hard and practiced all summer long but no matter how good i was i wouldnt get any playing time. the coaches played kids who were worse than me simply because they may be an inch or 2 taller. i was one of the hardest working kids in practice and one of the best receivers on the team but i wouldnt get much playing time. why should i waste my summer working my butt off just to sit on the bench? thats why i quit.


exactly why my bro quit. He couldnt do anything in the summer and they played him 2 games. Even though his team mates wanted him in, since he terminates people, this chitty player had senority over him and a better last name. They did horrible last season as well due to many great players sitting the bench for kids with popular parents that cry to the school when ever there kid doesnt get to be the star of the team. Our school is so bad parent wise the coach that brought our school to states stopped coaches and refuses to coach again no matter how much people beg him. Its a real shame for the kids that work thier azz off and in return get stomped on due to school alumini cry babys


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah my school is the same way with all the politics and parents coming crying to the coaches. It just makes me so mad because the coach says that if we are there and working hard we will play and that the kids who aren't showing up won't get playing time. I was at almost every practice and lifting session last year and still, the kids who showed up at the end of august got to play a ton. I just makes me so mad these days because it seems like highschool coaches only care about winning just because they get a little extra money.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

SD_Bowhunter said:


> Well if you want to get better those are the things that you are going to have to do. It just like archery, you have to practice in the off season so that you are read for the regular season. Practices might seem hard but I would stick it out. Some of my best memories are with all the guys on friday night bus rides to and from the games. And you can't get that Friday night under lights feeling anywhere else.


Exactly what he said, there is no other feeling like it.


----------



## young gunner (Dec 14, 2011)

we practice year round in il


----------

